# Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?



## Dok (7. Oktober 2013)

Angeregt durch eine Bemerkung in einem anderen Thema ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3989004#post3989004 ), möchte ich die Frage in einem neuen Thema aufgreifen. Wie müsste ein ideales »Anglerbier« beschaffen sein?

Wie soll es aussehen?
Hell, Bernstein oder schwarz wie die Nacht?

Wie soll es schmecken?
Soll es ehr malzig sein, mit oder ohne Restsüße, sehr hopfenbetont oder ehr mild. Soll ein Fruchtaromen, z.B. Banane aufweisen, wie ein gutes Weissbier. Oder für den Sommer ehr ein leichtes Zitrusaroma?

Last mal hören ob es noch Menschen gibt, die ein wirklich gutes handgemachtes Bier zu schätzen wissen oder ob euch allen die Einheitstütenbrei der Industrie reicht!


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

:m
Ich tu ma Copy&Paste...

Hmmm... Wenn es nach mir ginge...
Kräftiges Gold-Gelb (Bernstein), leicht malzig mit kräftiger Hopfennote. Son "typisches" Märzen... Also um 14% Stammwürze und 5,5 Vol. %
Männerbier halt!


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Bernstein mit kräftiger Hopfennote in 5,0 bis 5,5 Vol. %.

süffigen Gruß aus BLN  Toxe


----------



## wusel345 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Lecker, einfach nur lecker und immer gut für ein fettes Bäuerchen


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Wie ein 0,33er Flens.
Mehr geht beim Fahren leider nicht.:m


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Wenn man schon in der Natur sitzt, dann muss das Bier natürlich auch dazu passen. Also - hier in Friesland - natürlich ein schönes Jever! Friesisch herb.


----------



## BronkoderBär (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Find ich voll daneben sich hier über den Geschmack der deutschen Lieblingsdroge zu unterhalten|uhoh:

Ich weiss was gleich kommt...


----------



## Schneidi (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Am besten wie ein farny kristallweizen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Ich glaube, dass die Wünsche und Anregungen so unterschiedlch und vielfältig sein werden, wie Angler nunmal sind..


----------



## Esox60 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

#h

In erster Linie sollte es zahlreich sein...


----------



## Seele (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Und in zweiter Linie aus Bayern stammen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Du kommst doch aus Schwaben, was willste mit Bayernbier??


----------



## Seele (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

bayerisch Schwaben mein lieber, bayerisch Schwaben.


----------



## Walsumer80 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Kalt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Genau wie ein Nichtanglerbier auch, in erster Linie einmal voll, dazu wohlschmeckend und wohltemperiert!


----------



## BlankyB (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

1. billig
2. kalt
3. in der Dose
4. 0,5 l
5. eine Palette

dat langt


----------



## Seele (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Nicht wie Kölsch, das hab ich im Urlaub das erste mal getrunken, ist ja wahnsinn was für Wasserbier die dort trinken.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

@ Seele
Ich glaube, dass man da als Deutscher ohnehin verwöhnt ist.
Das "Bier" während meiner Auslandsaufenthalte war jedes mal entweder Wasser oder es schmeckte schlichtweg nach Apfelsaft (auch wenns mir schleierhaft ist woher der Apfelgeschmack kommt)
Die Ausnahmen sind natürlich andere Biernationen.. 
Aber ich habe bisher feststellen müssen: Je tropischer, desto schlechter das Bier..


----------



## Dok (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

@ Zobelix01
täusche dich da mal nicht.
Gerade das deutsche Brauwesen fällt immer weiter zurück. Kaum noch ein Bier sieht wirklich echten Hopfen und nicht selten auch gar kein Malz mehr. Das war einer der Gründe warum ich mit dem Brauen angefangen habe.
Bei uns verstecken sich alle hinter dem Reinheitsgebot, das zum Einheitsgebot verkommen ist.
International spielen die Deutschen, auch bei Ur-Deutschen Bieren eine immer kleinere Rolle.

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...eitrag/video/1672044/Hopfen-und-Malz-verloren!


----------



## kati48268 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Es sollte drin bleiben...


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Ich glaube, als Friese bin ich da einfach verwöhnt.. Keiner Biermarke tritt in Konkurrenz zu Jever.

Und da man sich den Brauprozess dort angucken kann, kann ich sagen, dass dieses Bier definitiv noch ein Bier "vom alten Schlag" ist.


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Wenn es bei nur einem oder zwei Bieren am Abend bleiben soll dann nen leckeres trübes Dunkles. Wenn man richtig brannt hat und die Flaschen nicht mehr zählt nen leckeres Pils wie Veltins, Becks oder Brinkhoffs.

Bei angeln selbst verzichte ich auf jegliches Bier


----------



## Dok (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Zobelix01 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, als Friese bin ich da einfach verwöhnt.. Keiner Biermarke tritt in Konkurrenz zu Jever.
> 
> Und da man sich den Brauprozess dort angucken kann, kann ich sagen, dass dieses Bier definitiv noch ein Bier "vom alten Schlag" ist.



Gerade zu *Dr.Oetker- Radeberger-**Jever*  würde mir einiges einfallen, aber ich will dich nicht desillusionieren. Allerdings sind die anderen TV-Biere auch nicht "besser". Leider beschäftigen sehr wenige wirklich mit dem Produkt Bier.

Bedenke mal, das Jever, ein Pils ist. Ein Pils wird zwischen 6 und 12 Tage (im Schnitt) in der Hauptgärung sein, danach folgt die Nachgärung und ein natürliches Pils muss min. 6 Wochen reifen/lagern. 
Versuche Dir mal vorzustellen wie groß die Lagerkapazitäten dafür sein müssten. Dazu kommt das sich Biere auf natürliche Weise niemals so schnell so klar klären können, wie wir unsere TV Biere kennen. Hier kommen dann spätestens Tricks zu Hilfsstoffe zum Einsatz. Diese sind dann wie Hopfen- und Malzextrakte und Farbbiere laut dem Reinheitsgebot zugelassen. So darf man zum Beispiel in bei der Technik der Extrakte fast alles, aber z.B. einen Pils oder anderem untergärigem Bier kein Korn Weizenmalz zusetzten um z.B. den Schaum zu verbessern. Das würde dann (wie ALLE Weizen- und Roggenbiere) gegen das Reinheitsgebot verstoßen.

Besonders für Leute die Jever, also trockene, hopfenbetone (oder das was Jever darunter versteht) mögen, sollten mal ein echtes IPA versuchen. 

Aber jedem das seine, viele Biertrinker sind mit "Ihrer" Marke verheiratet weil es halt diese Marke ist.

Nochmal der Tipp, einfach mal rein schauen:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...eitrag/video/1672044/Hopfen-und-Malz-verloren


----------



## kleinerWelli (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Da die geschmaecker 'unterschiedlich' sind...sollte das bier-egal welches- auf jedenfall :

-Schoen kalt sein und auch bleiben
-ausserdem, in ausreichender menge vorhanden sein

Bei diesen temperaturen, bevorzuge ich jedoch gepimpten gluehwein...thermoskanne und bier^^

Und um das fahren mach ich mir keine gedanken^^ich hab immer meinen nva schutzanzug an...somit ne ausrede...das ich nicht fahren kann...beteilige mich an den fahrtkosten..in form von : ich brings essen mit...

Dunkles hefeweizen oder bockbier ist so mein ding...hab dann allerdings immer son mix getraenk dabei^^2std vor abfahrt innen gefrierschrank.thermostasche..und ab gehts


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Die Frage ansich ist irreführend, da man Angler, wie andernorts oftmals festgestellt, nicht in einen Topf schmeissen kann.
Der Bayer säuft nur bayrisches Bier, der Norddeutsche nur Friesisch Herbes...
Lokalpatriotismus oder Werbeglauben?
Bier trinken ist mittlerweile Volkssport geworden - siehe u.a. Oktoberfest mit halbvollen und unaufgewaschenen Gläsern.

OK: Selber brauen wäre ein Ansatz, aber ich bezweifle das der Geschmack und das Wissen darum, was drin ist, den Aufwand rechtfertigen würden...

Ich trinke seit Jahren nur Bier.
Habe viel probiert nach der "Wi(e)dervereinigung" und bin trotzdem wieder beim Bier aus der Region (Vogtland) gelandet.
Wobei hier auch schon lang die Bitburger Braugruppe und die Kulmbacher die Pfoten drin haben.
Warum wohl?
Na es wird getrunken und anscheinend schmeckts nicht nur mir #g


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Schwarz oder Bock,helles und die ganzen Mischmixe sind net meins.

Aber am liebsten Schwarzbier bevorzugt Herforder.

|wavey:


----------



## kleinerWelli (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



gründler schrieb:


> Schwarz oder Bock,helles und die ganzen Mischmixe sind net meins.
> 
> Aber am liebsten Schwarzbier bevorzugt Herforder.
> 
> |wavey:



Nunja...das mix trinke ich dann nur zur 'gaumen entlastung'nen ganzen tag schwarz oder bockbier..wenns dann noch waermer wird..ist schon ne zumutung fuern mund^^

Waers kalt bzw.eiskalt..dann waers kein problem..nur die temperatur geht mit der dauer ja hoch.

Und als frau darf man sich ja maln mix goennen...hehee


----------



## Dok (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Die Frage ansich ist irreführend, da man Angler, wie andernorts oftmals festgestellt, nicht in einen Topf schmeissen kann.
> Der Bayer säuft nur bayrisches Bier, der Norddeutsche nur Friesisch Herbes...
> Lokalpatriotismus oder Werbeglauben?
> Bier trinken ist mittlerweile Volkssport geworden - siehe u.a. Oktoberfest mit halbvollen und unaufgewaschenen Gläsern.
> ...



Ist halt wie so oft im Leben. »Man kennt es nicht anderes« und »Geiz ist geil« kommen zusammen.
Ich kann z.B. auch nicht verstehen, warum es Menschen gibt, die »Fix«-Produkte zum Kochen verwenden. Ist halt eine Frage der persönlichen Ansprüche und wie tief man sich mit der jeweiligen Materie befassen will. 
Dagegen kommt man auch nicht an, weil es viele überfordert.

Ich habe das auch auf die harte Tour lernen müssen, weil meine damalige Lebensgefährtin gegen zahlreiche Zusatzstoffe der Lebensmittelindustrie extrem allergisch reagiert hat. Als wir endlich mit der Hilfe zahlreichen Ärzten und nach langer Zeit dahinter kamen, woher das kommt, gab es nur den Weg, weg von der Industrie.
Heute bin ich sehr froh darüber, eine Bereicherung ist es in jedem Fall. Nur setzt es halt ein wenig mehr Einsatzbereitschaft und Hintergrundwissen voraus.


----------



## Honeyball (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Wer immer noch glaubt, dass die industrielle Massenware à la Krombacher, Bitburger, Radeberger Gruppe und Konsorten irgendwas mit einem echten handgebrauten Bier gemeinsam hat, der kauft auch gefrorene "Alaska-Seelachs-Filets" und meint, dass die so gut schmecken wie in Norwegen selbst gefangen.:m

Für mich gilt seit je her die Devise: Je kleiner die Brauerei desto geschmackvoller das Bier. Die Sieger-/Sauer-/Eifelländer-Plörre kannste von mir aus zum Blumendüngen nehmen, den untergärigen Kram aus NRW's Rhein-Städten höchstens noch zum Füße waschen. Und wenn ich schon den Begriff "Hopfen-Extrakt" lese, dann verzichte ich dankend und gerne. Alle Dortmunder Biere werden nur noch an einer Braustätte produziert, also auch nix Ehrliches mehr. Zuhause hab ich für den schnellen Durst Union-Export in der Flasche und in der eigenen Zapfanlage "falsches" Iserlohner (Traugott Simon von Trinkgut, 20l-Faß für 19€, 30l für 27€), beides deshalb weil günstig und süffig, auch wenn es nicht für Genießeransprüche taugt.

Ansonsten: nicht zu stark, aber dafür mit echten Zutaten gehopft und gut gemalzt mit eher dunklerer Farbe, das ist "meine" Genuss-Sorte.


----------



## BasterHRO (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Guten Abend...! 

Ich sag nur *Lübzer Urkraft*....! Wer das noch nicht kennt bzw. probiert hat, hat bisher was verpasst...! |rolleyes #h


Gruß Baster


----------



## kati48268 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Seele schrieb:


> Und in zweiter Linie aus Bayern stammen


#d
Viel lernen noch du musst, junger Padawan.

Wenn wir nächsten Frühsommer zu dir runter kommen, bring ich dir mal anständige Getränke mit;
Guiness, Odin-Trunk, Früh-Kölsch, Pinkus, Potts-Landbier... & natürlich Met, die Germanen hatten schon Geschmack, als man mit Hopfen noch Schweine gefüttert hat.
#g


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Ich gehe oft bis spät in die Nacht ans Wasser.

Da bevorzuge ich ein extrem dunkles Bier mit kräftigen Malzgeschmack.
Das ist zwar recht süßlich, aber es schmeckt recht gut.

Das wichtigste ist aber, wenn ich nachts heimfahre brauche ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen angehalten zu werden.
Seit ich diese Sorte trinke bin ich auch nicht mehr so seltsam müde beim Fahren und kann blöden Viechern besser ausweichen.

Kennt fast jeder, braune Flasche meist 0,33ltr und ohne %.


Nein mal im Ernst, ich habe das Beck´s-Energie geliebt.
Aber nach der Arbeit ein/zwei echte Bier und ich gehe schlafen.
Dann lieber Bierverzicht.


----------



## KölnerAngler (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> #d
> Viel lernen noch du musst, junger Padawan.
> 
> Wenn wir nächsten Frühsommer zu dir runter kommen, bring ich dir mal anständige Getränke mit;
> ...


Kati,

wir müssen uns mal treffen!! Genau meine Geschmacksrichtung!!!
Beim Met lass ich mich gerne überzeugen!


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Süffig sollersds sei!!!!!!!! und ned zu warm!!
Wir waren nach einem anstrengendem Klettertag in der Fränkischen Schweiz in einem uralten Brauereibiergarten und auf meine Frage, welche Sorten es gäbe, hat mir der Wirt geantwortet: "Zwei Sorten! A Warms oder a Kalts!"


----------



## HeinzEinz (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Natürlich alkoholfrei, um den Ruf der Angler zu verbessern. |rolleyes

Bei uns in Duisburg ist König Pilsener "das König der Biere". Auch in meinem Angelrucksack. Ein oder zwei Bier sind ja wohl noch im Rahmen. #t

LG 
HeinzEinz


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

In erster linie, Flüssig, rabenschwarz und nicht zu herb.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Am besten so richtig schön malzig und noch mit Restsüße, vieleicht nen Schuß Honig mit rein aber nur so wenig das der Honig geschmacklich lediglich im hintergrund spielt und kaum bemerkbar ist.
Habe mich mal mit nem Kumpel am Brauen versucht mit som Set ausm Baumarkt, hat auch ganz gut geklappt, nur haben wir viel zu viel Malz reingehauen, geschmacklich ging das eher in Richtung Malzbier war durch die viele Maltose aber auch ziemlich stark. Habens zwar nicht gemessen aber nach 2 Litern waren wir beide stramm wie ein Seemann und hatten Seegang vom feinsten und zu der Zeit war ich noch im Training.


----------



## Siever (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Das kommt für mich ganz auf die Stimmung an. Beim Spinnfischen habe ich gerne mal ein Pils in der Tasche (Stauder;regional). 
Ansonsten trinke ich halt gerne das Bier, was in der Region, in der ich gerade (angeln) bin, so getrunken wird. In Bayern trinke ich ganz gern Fürst Wallerstein; in Baden- Württemberg (Ludwigsburg) Rossknecht, in Münster Pinkus usw. . 

Was ich halt nicht so mag, sind diese ganzen Gold- Mix- Feinherb- Lemon- Plörren, die mittlerweile jeder große Hersteller hat.

Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass wenn man sich mit Charaktervollen, regionalen, leckeren, süffigen Bieren wegschädelt, habe ich am nächsten Tag grundsätzlich stärkere Kopfschmerzen als bei den Einheitsbrausen.  Ob Bitburger, Krombacher und co.  irgendwelche Stoffe beinhalten, die das verhindern?!


----------



## Seifert (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Für alle Patrioten:
ein schönes,möglichst kaltes,Bier aus Polen,z.B.Tyskie,Zywiecz oder Lech,Tatra geht auch noch.
Äusserst lecker -nach mehr als einem davon sollten aber die Finger vom Kfz (gleich welcher Art!!)bleiben.
"Na sdorowje"   #g


----------



## Seifert (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Siever schrieb:


> Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass wenn man sich mit Charaktervollen, regionalen, leckeren, süffigen Bieren wegschädelt, habe ich am nächsten Tag grundsätzlich stärkere Kopfschmerzen als bei den Einheitsbrausen.  Ob Bitburger, Krombacher und co.  irgendwelche Stoffe beinhalten, die das verhindern?!



Da soll in jeder zweiten Flasche 'ne Rolle Aspirin drin sein.....|supergri


----------



## Lommel (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Siever schrieb:


> trinke ich ganz gern *Fürst Wallerstein*


 
Der Name ist für ein Angelbier schon recht geil :g

Bei mir ist es Heineken eiskalt. Wenn Chemie dann auch richtig.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Da ich in Berlin geboren bin bleib ich bei meinem Kindl, ist zwar auch nicht mehr das was es einmal war.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Was auch ganz gut schmeckt ist König Ludwig Dunkel.

Grüße aus Berlin|wavey:


----------



## Franky (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Siever schrieb:


> Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass wenn man sich mit Charaktervollen, regionalen, leckeren, süffigen Bieren wegschädelt, habe ich am nächsten Tag grundsätzlich stärkere Kopfschmerzen als bei den Einheitsbrausen.  Ob Bitburger, Krombacher und co.  irgendwelche Stoffe beinhalten, die das verhindern?!



Jepp - mehr Wasseranteil....


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Keinen Spalter Hopfen?


----------



## phirania (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Auf jeden Fall,sollte das so richtig Dröhnen damit man evtl. den Schneidertag/Nacht vergisst...


----------



## Waldemar (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

im winter würde ich mir von einem anglerbier wünschen dass man davon gut furzen kann, damit es im thermoanzug recht gemütlich ist.:m


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Also wenn schon ein besonderes, dann ein Neuzeller Klosterbräu. Vorzugweise den Schwarzen Abt. da ist noch etwas Zuckersirup mit drin, deshalb dürfen die das auch nur als Bräu verkaufen. Davon geht schon mal ein Kasten für mich allein am Abend drauf, mit den Folgen am nächsten Tag.


----------



## Franky (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Waldemar schrieb:


> im winter würde ich mir von einem anglerbier wünschen dass man davon gut furzen kann, damit es im thermoanzug recht gemütlich ist.:m



Für sowas empfehle ich Zwiebelkuchen und Federweisser..... Die Wirkung von Bier ist dagegen Kindergarten!


----------



## kati48268 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

*Eigentlich ist Bier zum Angeln eh nich gut! *#d


Bevor die ganzen Moralapostel jetzt jubeln; 
nein, ich finde Schnaps besser, 
denn da braucht man für die gleiche Menge 
'dull im Hirn'
viel weniger Menge 
Flüssigkeit schleppen.
|thinkerg:

Und es kann einem dann so herrlich egal sein, ob der Bissanzeiger piept...


----------



## Esox60 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Dok schrieb:


> . Allerdings sind die anderen TV-Biere auch nicht "besser"*. Leider beschäftigen sehr wenige wirklich mit dem Produkt Bier*.


#h

Das würde ich soooo nicht sagen.

Ein mal in der Woche, meist *Freitags*, beschäftige ich mich sogar sehr intensiv mit dem Produkt. Ich verkoste es gründlich und mehrfach. Später spreche ich sogar manchmal mit ihm. Manchmal tut  mir am nächsten Tag sogar der Kopf weh, von der ganzen Anstrengung. |rolleyes
Und ich gebe zu , die besten Unterhaltungen hatte ich bis jetzt mit den jungen Industriebieren.
Ich hatte auch schon Kontakt zu älteren handgemachten Semestern, und gerade die aus der größten Bierschmiede Deutschlands (Bayern) , wirkten oft etwas malzig- angestaubt auf mich, und die Unterhaltung plätscherte eher wässrig vor sich hin.
Klar,  jemand der sich als Gesprächspartner gerne mit Pilsner Bieren umgibt, kommt  sich dann vor wie die Jungfrau im Altersheim. Soll heißen wir redeten von völlig unterschiedlichen Sachen. Zum Schluss kam noch ein lustiger Augustiner aus München daher, und erwies sich als einziger angenehmer Gesprächspartner. Wozu die Bayern das größte Hopfenanbaugebiet der Welt haben, konnte mir der Augustiner aber auch nicht beantworten.#c


 Und, wisst Ihr was heute für ein Tag ist...............??? |supergri  |uhoh:
Ich gehe mal in den Keller , noch bisschen quatschen..

LG Frank


----------



## xlsxn 79 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Das Bier wechselt bei mir oft die Farbe mal hell mal dunkel oder goldig/bernsteinig, mal mit mal ohne Alkohol je nach Lust und Laune!!!
Worauf ich aber achte ist das die Bierbuddel nen Keramik Ploppverschluss hat damit ich sie nach der sorgfältigen Leerung evtl. auch als Bissanzeiger verwenden kann

Prost:0


----------



## Lucioperca17 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

ein anglerbier sollte überhaupt nicht (mehr) schmecken.es sollte durch derart viele bisse zum schluss so abgestanden sein, dass man es wegschütten muss!!!
zum glück muss ich immer noch autofahren...sonst würde manch einem schneidertag bzw.-nacht noch ein übler katertag folgen...|rolleyes

P.s. bei mir ist meist Stuttgarter Hofbräu am start.#h

beim Bier hab ich eine einfache regel: weissbier nur aus Bayern und pils/export nur aus Schwaben!


----------



## Walsumer80 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Franky schrieb:


> Für sowas empfehle ich Zwiebelkuchen und Federweisser..... Die Wirkung von Bier ist dagegen Kindergarten!




Da muss man aber auch befürchten,dass mal mehr als ein warmes Lüftchen in den Thermo geht|supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Da muss man aber auch befürchten,dass mal mehr als ein warmes Lüftchen in den Thermo geht|supergri



Wenn der Furz ein Gramm wiegt isses schon Scheixxe.


----------



## Walsumer80 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn der Furz ein Gramm wiegt isses schon Scheixxe.




Nach Federweisser muss man aber aufpassen,dass der nicht ein Pfund wiegt|supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Beim Angeln finde ich Flensburger super, weil wiederverschliessbar. Praktisch für draussen und zum auf den Rasen stellen.
Sonst Jever. Also Pils und eher herb für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

So zum einfach trinken, daheim in netter Runde ein Schönramer Hell, ein typisch bayerisches Helles. Sonst für den kleinen Durst unterwegs gerne ein Pilserl aus der Flasche, bloß kein Warsteiner!
Und vor allem nie, niemals ein Bier aus einem Plastikgefäß!


----------



## Walsumer80 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Am besten schmeckt doch das Aldibier aus der Plastikpulle ungekühlt:l


----------



## Brummel (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Ohje, mir kommt schon das Würgen wenn ich nur dran denke daß es Bier in "kalt formbarer Verpackung" überhaupt gibt.

Ansonsten macht mir das Angeln ohne "Schuss" immer mehr Spaß, das Bierchen heb ich mir für zu Hause auf um den Schneidertag zu verarbeiten oder im Erfolgsfalle beim Räuchern im Garten dem Räuchergut (...und seinem unverhofften Ableben) Respekt zu zollen.:m

@Dok#h, nicht jeder findet heutzutage die Zeit sich sein Bierchen selbst zu brauen, manche haben nichtmal die Muße sich ein "vorgefertigtes" zu injizieren.

Gruß Torsten#6


----------



## Dok (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Brummel schrieb:


> @Dok#h, nicht jeder findet heutzutage die Zeit sich sein Bierchen selbst zu brauen, manche haben nichtmal die Muße sich ein "vorgefertigtes" zu injizieren.



Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht!

Ich finde es halt nur grundsätzlich schade das "Handgemachte" Lebensmittel immer mehr vom Markt, zu Gunsten von reinen Industriewaren verschwinden. Noch bedauernswerter finde ich jedoch das auch die Wertschätzung für solche Produkte auf der Strecke bleibt. Ich denke das uns dadurch sehr viel an Vielfalt verloren geht und noch gehen wird.
Um bei dem Beispiel "Bier" zu bleiben, eine kleine Brauerei kann kaum mit den Preisen der Industriebrauereien mithalten. Und das kann man auch auf viele andere Bereiche übertragen,

Das ist einer der "Preise" den wir bezahlen, wenn nur noch die Preis "geil" sein muss... (Bei allem Verständnis für Preisbewusstes Einkaufen!)


----------



## Brummel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Nabend Chefchen:m,

ich verstehe sehr gut was Du meinst, bin aber auch der Meinung daß der Zug in Punkto "Wertschätzung" schon seit langem durch ist.
Und damit meine ich nicht explizit Bier sondern viel mehr die Umstände die bald 8 Milliarden "intelligente" Menschen dazu zwingen sich industriell abfüttern zu lassen.
Kaum ein Mensch in unserer ach so hoch entwickelten Zivilisation ist heutzutage in der Lage selbst Kartoffeln zu schälen, geschweige denn zu erklären warum die nicht schon in Stäbchenform oder als fertig abgepacktes Pulver geerntet werden .
Das ist jetzt sicher ein bisschen übertrieben und nur ein Beispiel von vielen die mir einfallen, ich weiß, und hat auch mit Deinem Thema wenig zu tun|kopfkrat.

*Darum noch kurz was zum Bierbrauen:  Hab mir vorgenommen mir mal ein "Bierbrau-Set" ausm Baumarkt zu holen, aber immer wenn ich davor stehe kommt mir das Grübeln.*

Die Zeiten in denen sich ein erwähnenswerter Teil der Weltbevölkerung mit frischen, gesunden und größtenteils selbst erzeugten Lebensmitteln versorgen kann gehen meiner Meinung nach dem Ende entgegen! Bei den Zuwachszahlen der Menschheit läuten jetzt alle Glocken die Zeit von Monsanto & Co. ein.:r
Kann Deine Sicht dazu gut nachvollziehen, aber für eine Lösung oder Rückentsinnung ist es, wie schon erwähnt, mMn. zu spät.

Solange ich kann mache ich so viel wie möglich selbst, baue an was der Garten hergibt und räuchere nach allen Regeln der Kunst, aber Illusionen in Sachen Selbstversorgung und gesundheitlich unbedenklichen (auch aus dem eigenen Garten) Produkten geb ich mich nicht mehr hin#c.

Ich finde mich mit der Situation ab und bin unglaublich froh wenn ich am WE eine Angelstelle finde wo mir den Tag über kein Mensch über den Weg läuft:m.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## kati48268 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Dok schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt nur grundsätzlich schade das "Handgemachte" Lebensmittel immer mehr vom Markt, zu Gunsten von reinen Industriewaren verschwinden.
> Dazu hat Gott eben die "Marke" und das "Marketing" geschaffen. Oder waren es doch Konzerne? Und gibt es da eigentlich einen Unterschied? Fragen über Fragen... |rolleyes
> Noch bedauernswerter finde ich jedoch das auch die Wertschätzung für solche Produkte auf der Strecke bleibt.
> siehe oben
> ...


Tröste dich: Noch gibt es lebende Generationen, die Individualität, Vielfalt & Kreativität noch kennen.
Das wird sich aber ändern und ist auch so gewollt.
Und eine kleine Nische davon wird auch garantiert erhalten bleiben. Für all die, die sich das leisten können und als Abgrenzung von der dumpfen Masse auch wollen.


----------



## Dok (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*



Brummel schrieb:


> *Darum noch kurz was zum Bierbrauen:  Hab mir vorgenommen mir mal ein "Bierbrau-Set" ausm Baumarkt zu holen, aber immer wenn ich davor stehe kommt mir das Grübeln.*



Hallo,

es gib bei diesen Sets aber große Unterschiede! Das solltest Du in jedem Fall im Hinterkopf haben, wenn das mal konkreter werden sollte.

Meistens handelt es sich bei den Baumarkt-Sets um fertige Extraktbrausets. Einen großen Einfluss auf das Endergebnis hast Du da nicht mehr. Im Prinzip ist das eine Art Sirup der (je nach Hersteller) nur noch erhitzt und mit Wasser, Zucker und der beiliegenden Hefe anzusetzen ist. Die ganze Maischearbeit entfällt hierbei. Grundsätzlich kann man jedoch auf diese Weise ein paar erste Eindrücke gewinnen und auch schon ein wenig über die Gärung lernen. Denn gerade diese ist ein Knackpunkt. Nicht jede Hefe gärt bei jeder Temperatur optimal. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, obergärige Hefen gären bei hohen Temperaturen (ca. 17-23 °C) und untergärige bei niedrigen Temperaturen (mit unter deutlich unter 10°C) außerdem gären sie wesentlich langsamer. Vergärst Du untergärige Hefen bei zu hohen Temperaturen verläuft die Gärung zu schnell und es entstehen unerwünschte und unangenehme Gärnebenprodukte die sich negativ auf den Geschmack auswirken.

Dann gib es auch Sets die eine bestimmte Menge Malz enthalten und man auch die ganzen Maischetemperaturrasten durchführen muss. Auch das Würzekochen, bei dem der Hopfen zugesetzt wird kommt hinzu.
Solche Sets mit echtem Malz, sind ein sehr guter Einstieg in das Thema. Man hat alles in den richtigen Mengen dabei, muss sich nicht mit den Brechungen beschäftigen und wird in aller Regel ein recht gutes Ergebnis erhalten. Vorausgesetzt man arbeitet "ordentlich".

Trotz des Mehraufwandes würde ich Dir zu einem "Malzset" raten, aber diese habe ich bisher noch nicht in einem Baumakt gesehen. Aber bei Interesse an dem Thema, schick mir einfach eine Mail....


----------



## Brummel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Mönsch Martin#h ,

das mit dem Baumarkt war nicht so ernst gemeint, wenn ich auf die Idee komme Bier zu brauen werd ich sicher auf Dich zurück kommen#6.
Und wenn, dann ganz sicher kein Set aus dem BM:q. Wäre ja wie "echte" selbstgemachte Thüringer Klöße von Aldi!:q
NÖÖÖÖ!
Bei Deiner sehr zutreffenden Beschreibung der heutigen Wertschätzung handgemachter Lebensmittel kamen mir nur spontan einige meiner Meinung nach damit direkt zusammenhängende Themen in den Sinn, nur das passt irgendwie nicht in das Thema "Basteln und selber machen".

Gruß Torsten


----------



## noob4ever (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/404989_518382081507568_1100318972_n.jpg

Das perfekte Angelbier


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Das nehme ich!


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sollte ein Anglerbier sein?*

Jetzt sagt bloss, ihr habt was für die Grachtenpi...e übrig.... Wenn schon, dann bitte das:
http://www.grolsch.nl/
und die hier http://www.heineken.com/de/Home.aspx
machen nur witzige Werbung...


----------

